
Reflecting on a year of making machine learning useful - sebg
https://www.shreya-shankar.com/making-ml-work/
======
the_decider
Agree with this post 100%. There’s too much focus on parameter tweaking, and
not enough focus on understanding/ inhancing the data. And feature engineering
is considered by many DL practicioners to be“cheating” even though it clearly
gets quick results.

